# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Caturday

## Sagan

The next time someone says cats are dumb, show them this...

----------


## Anteros

Oh my various gods, it's about time this thread made it here!!! 









I'm throwing in a bird one for good measure!  ::D:

----------


## jsgt

Here's one I just made...

----------


## Sagan

WARM CAT

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Katie

#BEST THREAD EVER

----------


## Katie



----------


## shelbster18



----------


## CityofAngels

Argon was funny.

----------


## Monotony

Fascinating




 :Rofl:

----------


## Monotony

Some one give this cat a treat :grin:

----------


## shelbster18



----------


## Sagan

Seven minutes, fifty seconds of funny cats!

----------


## Sagan

That thermometer should not have gone in there!

----------


## shelbster18



----------


## OrbitalResonance



----------


## Rawr



----------


## Sagan



----------


## shelbster18

> 



 ::$:

----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan



----------


## Sagan

Pull my finger



.


.



.

.



.

----------


## Sagan

So that's why the cilantro won't grow

----------


## Koalafan



----------


## Anteros



----------

